# Mosby's Paramedic Textbook



## medicnick83 (Jun 3, 2012)

Does anyone have the EBOOK of this text book?

I bought the text book but I wouldn't mind having the PDF version so I don't have to carry this text book around with me.

Now before you guys say I am "lazy" or whatever - I am going to college on a scooter which has a 'top box' (where I carry stuff in on the scooter) but it's only "so big" so It can't carry everything.

Getting the PDF of the text book makes life easier in some sense.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 3, 2012)

The mosby's ebook is only available as I've seen from Mosby's themselves. It's actually a proprietary file format. I've looked for the pdf when I was in school and never found it.


----------



## medicnick83 (Jun 3, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> The mosby's ebook is only available as I've seen from Mosby's themselves. It's actually a proprietary file format. I've looked for the pdf when I was in school and never found it.


 
I have also struggled to find it - I have the PPT files of the book.


----------

